# GPU-Z PerfCap Log Number Meanings



## cmasupra (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello, everyone. I used GPU-Z today to log the activities of my video card to a file while I was playing a game because I'm getting freezing and artifacts at times, and I was wondering what 1 of the items meant.

I know PerfCap in GPU-Z means Performance Cap, and there are text values in GPU-Z itself for the PerfCap item, but the values under PerfCap in the log file are all just numbers (4, 12, and 16). Does anyone know what each number corresponds to in GPU-Z so I can figure out what the actual performance cap reason was at various times during my play session? Most of the time when I glanced over at my second monitor to look at GPU-Z, there were 2 colored bars being shown in PerfCap, but I have no idea what they were, which is why I'm trying to figure out the log file's PerfCap numbers.

If anyone can tell me what each number in the PerfCap Reason column means, that would be great!

As a side note, I know a lot of you are going to tell me my video card is bad if I'm getting artifacts and freezing, but this is my second GTX 780 Ti that's given me problems (out of only 2 780 Tis), so I want to make sure there's not something else wrong with my computer instead before I do another RMA.


----------



## tmitch12 (Aug 8, 2014)

I would also find it very helpful to know what the PrefCap log values indicate, I get 16, 13, 12, and 1. I have had no success searching for a reference.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 13, 2014)

```
/*!
  * Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
  */
  NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_POWER = 1,
  /*!
  * Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
  */
  NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_THERMAL = 2,
  /*!
  * Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
  */
  NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_RELIABILITY = 4,
  /*!
  * Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
  */
  NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_OPERATING = 8,
  /*!
  * Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.
  */
  NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_UTILIZATION = 16,
```

the value can be a combination of multiple of these values added together (bitwise OR operation)


----------

